# PCGH-Starter-PC RX480-Edition V2: Radeon RX 480, Core i5-7500 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Starter-PC RX480-Edition V2: Radeon RX 480, Core i5-7500 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

					PCGH hat jetzt einen neuen PCGH-PC mit einer AMD-Grafikkarte im Angebot. Wie sich die Radeon RX 480 im Vergleich schlägt, erfahren Sie hier.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Starter-PC RX480-Edition V2: Radeon RX 480, Core i5-7500 und 275-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------



## lalaker (30. Januar 2017)

Wenn man ein NT mit schwarzen Kabeln verbaut hätte, würde der PC gleich noch besser aussehen. Um den Preis nicht zu erhöhen, hätte sich wohl ein BQ System Power 8 mit 400 oder 500 Watt angeboten.

Imho könnte man das gut durchdachte Gehäuse durchaus auch bei höherpreisigen PCs verwenden, die noch kein gedämmtes Gehäuse bekommen.


----------



## Constiiii (4. März 2017)

lalaker schrieb:


> Wenn man ein NT mit schwarzen Kabeln verbaut hätte, würde der PC gleich noch besser aussehen. Um den Preis nicht zu erhöhen, hätte sich wohl ein BQ System Power 8 mit 400 oder 500 Watt angeboten.



Das ist aber der letzte Böller unter der Sonne und so nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## razer989 (4. März 2017)

Ein Wechsel von MSI zu Asus als Grafikkartenpartner? Ich dachte die Asus ist laut euren Tests doch bedeutend lauter als die MSI-Gaming RX480 (und dabei derzeit auch noch teurer)?


----------



## Constiiii (4. März 2017)

razer989 schrieb:


> Ein Wechsel von MSI zu Asus als Grafikkartenpartner? Ich dachte die Asus ist laut euren Tests doch bedeutend lauter als die MSI-Gaming RX480 (und dabei derzeit auch noch teurer)?



Geld regiert die Welt


----------



## XXTREME (4. März 2017)

Der PC ist zu teuer für´s gebotene (Punkt)


----------



## Kampfmilch64 (4. März 2017)

razer989 schrieb:


> Ein Wechsel von MSI zu Asus als Grafikkartenpartner? Ich dachte die Asus ist laut euren Tests doch bedeutend lauter als die MSI-Gaming RX480 (und dabei derzeit auch noch teurer)?



Nicht nur das. Laut Computer Base kann sie nicht mal ihren Standarttakt halten. Und da ist sie glaube ich so ziemlich die einzige.


----------

